# F48 Upgrades?



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about a budget upgrade for the wife. Has anyone tackled the F48 yet? Does technic have a plug and play harness?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

EMPTYKIM said:


> I'm thinking about a budget upgrade for the wife. Has anyone tackled the F48 yet? Does technic have a plug and play harness?


Does the car have HIFI from factory? Or just Stereo (No amp, no tweeters)?


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Not sure. I would say no. The last 7 of vin is P885231 which tells me there is HiFi 676 option on this vehicle. But it doesn't have the tweeters in the sail panel and no woofer under the seats.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

EMPTYKIM said:


> Not sure. I would say no. The last 7 of vin is P885231 which tells me there is HiFi 676 option on this vehicle. But it doesn't have the tweeters in the sail panel and no woofer under the seats.


If you have hifi option you definitly should have tweeters and woofers under the seats. Unless I missed something on the latest BMW models...


----------



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

All of the three sound systems mounted in the F48 (stock, hifi 676, HK) have woofer under the seats but only HK mounts tweeters


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

pllorenzoe said:


> All of the three sound systems mounted in the F48 (stock, hifi 676, HK) have woofer under the seats but only HK mounts tweeters


Ahh good to know. That was confusing me because other models seem to have tweeters in the sail panel if they have HiFi 676.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

pllorenzoe said:


> All of the three sound systems mounted in the F48 (stock, hifi 676, HK) have woofer under the seats but only HK mounts tweeters


You seem to be right indeed. That sucks really.
Normally the Stereo system is the one that has no tweeters and no amp, historically.

But on the F48, it seems there is no Stereo system in the US market since HIFI (Option 676) is standard, they added an amp compared to before, but did not add tweeters.
HK (Option 674) has the tweeters as well as better speakers and amp.


----------



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

You can take a look to my instalation here
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=9739254


----------

